# apetecer



## cachou

Olá!  I am living in Portugal, with a low-level of Portuguese, made more "interesting" by having only studied European Portuguese, but having only Brazilian friends. Recently I sent a message to a Brazilian friend about going to see a movie.  My question was:

Te apetece?

Since I speak French and Spanish, many times I think in those languages first, and this was the way I would have asked it in Spanish.  My friend told me: _Apetecer é correto. Porem, para nos brasileiros soa muito, mas muito feio._  The problem is, after looking in 2 dictionaries and searching online, I can't find _why_ this sounds so bad to Brazilian ears.  Everything just says it's the European way of saying "ter vontade".

So, what does "apetecer" mean to a Brazilian?


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Cachou.
Para mim "apetecer" significa isso mesmo que vc quis dizer (ter vontade, desejar, pretender) e se não é a forma (informal ) mais habitual que se usa no sentido que vc quis dar, para mim não soa feio. Talvez o rechaço do seu amigo seja porque a idéia de apetecer seja mais relacionada a “apetite”?
O


----------



## Vanda

Welcome cachou!

Probably it has to do with the region your Brazilian friend comes from, because it is pretty used in some regions of Minas Gerais, for example.


----------



## Denis555

I would say:

1)Você gostaria de ir ao cinema?
2)Você está a fim de ir ao cinema?
3)Você está a fim de pegar um cineminha?
4)'Cê 'tá a fim dum cineminha?
5)E aí? Um cineminha, rola?

_The greater the_ number, _the more colloquial_ it becomes.

I would NOT use "Te apetece?" normally, it sounds unnatural to me, though this word does exist in Brazilian Portuguese. A Brazilian would use it more if s/he is in contact with Spanish, the same way as *Olivinha* used “Rechaço”, problably influenced by the ubiquitous Spanish “Rechazo”.


> Talvez o rechaço do seu amigo seja porque a idéia de apetecer seja mais relacionada a “apetite”?


----------



## Vanda

Well, I insist saying there is a region here in Minas Gerais people use that  a lot. I am just trying to remember where.... I have lived in 5 diferents regions in here and for now I can't remember which one.


----------



## olivinha

Oopsie, Cachou, I've just realized that I gave an answer in Portuguese to your question in English. Sorry. But, oh well, if you're learning Portuguese, that was another opportunity to practice. 

Btw, Denis, "rechaço" is a fairly common word in Portuguese, isn't it?
O


----------



## Le Rachelet

It is common and used among Portuguese from Portugal. For instance - we don't use «estar a fim», which Brazilians use more in favour of «apetecer».

As for «rechaço», it is also common in Brazilian Portuguese, but not so much in European Portuguese, where we use «rejeição» (rejection).


----------



## Denis555

Well, this word "Rechaço" does exist but I would say more normally in Brazilian Portuguese "Repúdio, Recusa, Resistência, Oposição, Rejeição" in *Olivinha's* sentence... *Olivinha*, Don't you agree? It's not the case you're using a foreign word, it's just that it's not so commonly used. Don't worry: This is a common trap that Brazilians(or anyone) would fall into, being in an environment that has a very similar language!


----------



## olivinha

Oh, I know about this trap alright, I’ve been living abroad for a long time now... 
When still living in the US, it always shocked me when I heard (so many!) Brazilians saying things like: “eu realizei que era verdade” (from the verb to realize, instead of saying “me dei conta”). Now, in Spain, I always watch myself when speaking Spanish not say things that are correct in Portuguese but that are awful mistakes in Spanish, like _rompido_ (instead of _roto_) or _devolvido_ (instead of _devuelto_). And the other way around too. For example _más grande_ is correct Spanish but, you know, unforgivable in Portuguese. So I am always on the watch... I think I am digressing…

Anyway, going back to _rechaçar_, I sincerely thought that it was a quite common way of saying to reject, maybe more used in written language, but still pedestrian.

O


----------



## jazyk

> And the other way around too. For example _más grande_ is correct Spanish but, you know, unforgivable in Portuguese.



Este lápis é mais grande do que útil. 

Eu uso rechaçar e rechaço o tempo todo. Se é uma palavra existente na língua portuguesa, por que não usá-la? Gosto de variar tanto no léxico quanto na sintaxe, e não só em português, em qualquer língua.

Quanto a apetecer, não darei uma resposta taxativa. Não me ficou muito claro o contexto.


----------



## Le Rachelet

Things that are ok in European Portuguese and offensive in Brazilian:

- rapariga (in Brazil, it can be connotated with prostitute)
- veado, frutinha (in Brazilian, slang for gay)
- sapatão (also slang for lesbian)

I'm sure the list goes on and on. But your friends will let you know in due time. 
Again - in Portugal, it's totally okay to use them, for they have no other meaning than the original.


----------



## olivinha

jazyk said:


> Este lápis é mais grande do que útil.
> 
> [/font]


 
Ai, Jazyk, você não é mole, hein. Conseguiu encontrar um “mais grande” correto em Português!  
Bem, mas acho que ficou claro que eu me referia a dizer “mais grande” em vez de “maior”.
O


----------



## Denis555

olivinha said:


> Ai, Jazyk, você não é mole, hein. Conseguiu encontrar um “mais grande” correto em Português!
> Bem, mas acho que ficou claro que eu me referia a dizer “mais grande” em vez de “maior”.
> O


Muito bem notado!
“Mais” aqui está sendo usado para comparar 2 adjetivos diferentes “grande” e “útil”, está dizendo que é mais “x” do que “y” e não que há um maior grau de “x”. 





Le Rachelet said:


> Things that are ok in European Portuguese and offensive in Brazilian:
> 
> - rapariga (in Brazil, it can be connotated with prostitute)


Você tem razão. A respeito de “rapariga”. É muito comum se dizer no Nordeste (BR) frases tipo, -Aquele filho de rapariga!(=Aquele filho da puta!), -Rapariga safada!(=Puta safada!)
Observe a música do grupo de Forró Calcinha Preta, Amor de Rapariga.


----------



## jazyk

> “Mais” aqui está sendo usado para comparar 2 adjetivos diferentes “grande” e “útil”, está dizendo que é mais “x” do que “y” e não que há um maior grau de “x”.



Exatamente!


----------



## cachou

Obrigada pelas repostas!  Para voltar ao "problema" de apetecer, meu amigo é da cidade de São Paulo.  Acho que vou falar mais com ele sobre isso.

And here are four other options he gave me to say the same thing:

varias maneiras de dizer o mesmo:

PS: a Christina quer ver "Em Paris" hoje. Bora?
PS: a Christina quer ver "Em Paris" hoje. Ta a fim?
PS: a Christina quer ver "Em Paris" hoje. Quer ir?
PS: a Christina quer ver "Em Paris" hoje. Vamos?


----------



## FranParis

Want to see Paris today? I'm waiting...


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

cachou said:


> Obrigada pelas repostas!  Para voltar ao "problema" de apetecer, meu amigo é da cidade de São Paulo.  Acho que vou falar mais com ele sobre isso.
> 
> And here are four other options he gave me to say the same thing:
> 
> varias maneiras de dizer o mesmo:
> 
> PS: a Christina quer ver "Em Paris" hoje. Bora?
> PS: a Christina quer ver "Em Paris" hoje. Ta a fim?
> PS: a Christina quer ver "Em Paris" hoje. Quer ir?
> PS: a Christina quer ver "Em Paris" hoje. Vamos?



Todas estão ótimas em portugues-Br, coloquial.


----------



## Vin Raven

cachou said:


> Obrigada pelas repostas!  Para voltar ao "problema" de apetecer, meu amigo é da cidade de São Paulo.  Acho que vou falar mais com ele sobre isso.



And here I was thinking it was an issue of Brazilians not using the second person casual and wanting to use the second person formal all the time, sort of like the way we dropped "thee" and "thou" in English and now only use "you", a horrible loss in depth of language.

I'm curious to find out what "apetecer" means to your friend from São Paulo.

Me, I'd have said "_O que é que te apetece_?"...


----------



## jazyk

Eu sou do Estado de São e a frase "_O que é que te apetece_?"... parece-me normal, mas talvez estejamos mais habituados a vê-la referir-se a comida e tendamos a associá-la com apetite, como já foi dito.


----------

